# Automatic shift knobs



## greeky (Nov 16, 2009)

Im new to this site and just got my coupe about a month ago. I wanted to customize my shift knob but dont know what to get bc IM not sure if it will fit. I found this and was wondering if this is it or if anyone has any other options. Thanks alot,

Frankie


KNOB ASSY-CONTROL LEVER,AUTO - ALTIMA (L32) :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com


----------

